# $10 for 10mb at Rogers



## ericlewis91 (Jul 12, 2007)

Rogers.com - Wireless Essentials

Just phone rogers..and sign up for that..and it works on the iPhone

its 10bucks for 10mb...

good deal

and it works


----------



## HowEver (Jan 11, 2005)

.


----------



## Meleemark (Mar 3, 2007)

The Vision internet plan is the way to go. 3 months unlimited data for $5, and to be honest they don't even care if you are in a HSPDA service area. The plan (well the promo really) makes you feel like you aren't in a backwater country with data plans from 1990s.....

Here is hoping that they either come out with an unlimited data plan before the middle of December (when my 3 months are up) or that the promo is still active (so I can cancel and then subscribe to it again.)


----------



## zlinger (Aug 28, 2007)

What options do I have to add data to work on iPhone in Vancouver. I called Rogers and they said it would cost me $25 for 3MB!! Is this true? Is there a cheaper service for just being able to download email, check weather, stocks, simple web 2.0 apps (no Google Maps, or graphics intensive websites using Safari).


----------



## mrt_mcfly (Oct 25, 2005)

*vision...*

you can add the vision service from the rogers website too. i had the 5mb for $5 navigate, then added the 10mb for $10 from the site. as the original poster indicated, you get a $5 rebate making it $5 for 10mb. i originally called in to get this added to my account, and was told i can only get it if i have a vision phone...luckily, someone pointed me to the right place on the website and now i have the vision service without a vision phone.


----------



## scandy (Aug 11, 2007)

Just one more point to add. If you are anready a value pack subscriber, you get 33% off on additional items, such as the $10 data plan (down to $6.67).


----------



## dona83 (Jun 26, 2005)

The $5/5MB and $10/10MB plans are Navigate plans, they work on every phone except the Blackberries. Basically, if you don't need push mail service (Rogers' MyMail) then you get the Navigate plan. $25/3MB, etc. are for people who need to use MyMail, mostly business people.


----------



## ericlewis91 (Jul 12, 2007)

*so*

this 10mb navigate internet plan works for the iPhone? and there wont be other charges?


i plan on getting it just incase i press stocks, or internet by mistake and then i dont have to worry about expensive charges....

i wont use email!


----------



## zlinger (Aug 28, 2007)

I'm still unclear... so this VISION or NAVIGATE bundle will allow me to check email on my iPhone (two accounts POP gmail, and IMAP .mac account), and use safari, and the weather widget. If so, then why would someone get the EDGE plan?

To then setup on the iPhone it is Settings->General->Network->EDGE (APN=,Username=,Password=). When in WiFi zone, that overrides wireless data. If someone has it actually working, please advise.

I can afford the $10 for now, but $25 is outrageous, and we need a more less flat rate plan. All iPhone & iPaq cell users need to start a petition calling for Rogers to bring affordable data to consumers...


----------



## HowEver (Jan 11, 2005)

.


----------



## Meleemark (Mar 3, 2007)

zlinger said:


> I'm still unclear... so this VISION or NAVIGATE bundle will allow me to check email on my iPhone (two accounts POP gmail, and IMAP .mac account), and use safari, and the weather widget. If so, then why would someone get the EDGE plan?
> 
> To then setup on the iPhone it is Settings->General->Network->EDGE (APN=,Username=,Password=). When in WiFi zone, that overrides wireless data. If someone has it actually working, please advise.
> 
> I can afford the $10 for now, but $25 is outrageous, and we need a more less flat rate plan. All iPhone & iPaq cell users need to start a petition calling for Rogers to bring affordable data to consumers...




You are only suppose to subscribe to the Vision plan if you have a Vision Phone (AKA the Samsung A706). It allows for broadband like speeds over cell wireless. Obiviously the iPhone can't take advantage of the high speeds, as it is only has EDGE (my one rant about the iPhone.) 

Either plan will work for any data sent or received to and from the iPhone (google maps, safari, email, widgets; text messages are a separate service), but the Vision plan has the distinct advantage at the moment, because Rogers is promo'ing the new service and has discounted the rate ($10 dollars for 10 MBs less a 5 rebate for as long as I keep the service.)

The *big win* for signing up for the VIsion plan right now is that as part of their promo, they are offering 3 months of unlimited data, but make sure you call in and add the service through a customer rep as opposed to just adding it via their website or you will not get the unlimited data extra. I called in, told them I was getting a Vision phone, and wanted the 10 MB Vision plan.

If you are in an area that has a known WIFI, all data will be sent and received using it, as opposed to using the EDGE network.

There has been several petitions started, signed by thousands and submitted to Rogers, but until they start listening to their user base, an actual unlimited data plan is far into the future.


----------



## zlinger (Aug 28, 2007)

VISION service seems only available in the GTA. I live in Vancouver.


----------



## Meleemark (Mar 3, 2007)

zlinger said:


> VISION service seems only available in the GTA. I live in Vancouver.


True that Toronto has the only Vision service coverage in Canada. No reason you couldn't call Rogers and say that you have a (or are getting a Vision phone) and that you work a great deal in Toronto. They should sign you up.


----------



## zlinger (Aug 28, 2007)

Just called Rogers. They told me that in order to get the Vision package, I will need to renew contract and change packages! Not prepared to do this when my contract ends next Aug 2008. Jerks..

I guess I'm now limited to the 5MB for $5 add on, discounted to $3.33 on top of an existing voicemail/call display bundle.


----------



## HowEver (Jan 11, 2005)

.


----------



## emalen (Oct 10, 2004)

It's embarassing and depressing that here we are debating over 5 and 10 mb packages for 10 bucks when our friends to the south are getting 20 bucks a month unlimited. 

In two weeks, I've virtually reached 10mb after barely using, and often accidently using data on my iPhone.

until data becomes unlimited at a reasonable price, the iPhone in Canada will always be slightly crippled.


----------



## zlinger (Aug 28, 2007)

I will be holding out with the 5MB for $3.33 add-on for reading text versions of my email on the run and emergency browsing; using WiFi where possible (which seems be increasingly available anyway). On top of it all, if I go over the limit, they will bill me at $0.3 per KB. WTF.

The pressure is on that iPhone AND other competitive smartphones that WILL demand "unlimited internet packages" comparable to the way home internet is. For example, highspeed cable "unlimited" internet is available in 4 configurations with bandwidth and data volume caps. It should be similar for wireless data.

When I talked to Rogers asking them why it is so expensive in Canada, they responded with many lame answers like, "it is different here in Canada then other countries [no f$%.], "the cell towers are expensive to operate and maintain","bandwidth is expensive", "we are the best network".. that's bull****.

I can understand it is expensive to build and operate cell towers in the middle of Nunavut, but we are talking about populated places in Canada -- just like anywhere else in the world (including developing countries).

The technology is there and the towers are in, but the mentality and competition is not (and so is the government regulations with CRTC to prevent price gouging). If it is about bandwidth, they are lying because they are trying to sell video, picture, radio, portable internet, etc. features which use lots of more data. Keep it simple -- $20 unlimited internet and the consumer decides on the apps (i.e. web 2.0).s.

We need action by the 6.8 million subscribers of Rogers communications, they are making some hefty profits. I hope Rogers is reading this -- we want to see innovation and leadership in Canada from a company that pulls in $7.48 billion in revenue. Rogers Communications


----------



## kydee6039 (Jul 11, 2007)

Does FIDO have a similar plan. It just looks like they have the basic $12 for 1mb, etc....

I wish I was on regers at this point - at least their offering somthing!!


----------



## (( p g )) (Aug 17, 2002)

Colour me surprised! 
Those prices aren't bad at all. Granted I still think Canada ought to be doing a *lot* better in what it charges for data, but this is at least a step in the right direction. 

A 5MB @ $3.33/month plan would go together rather nicely with that iPhone purchase that I'm mulling over...

As for the excuses we keep hearing about high prices overall, I have long maintained that we need to get serious about being a free-market economy--open up the wireless industry and others to anyone who wants to do business here. 

Competition, not regulation, is the great price leveller.


----------



## zlinger (Aug 28, 2007)

HowEver said:


> You do have to extend your contract; you do *not* have to change plans though, just speak with a different rep. (and you know you can change plans at _any_ time, for no fee, right? so you could just change back?


I called back a second time to get more info. You are correct about being able to change plans at any time for no fee. But there is a catch. To get the 'Vision' promo plan, you also need to subscribe to the Vi$ion Value Pack for $25... and then you get the 10MB discounted to $5. 

Seems a little overkill when the Communicate Value Pack at $10 works fine in most cases. The Vision deal seems to be more locked to a particular Samsung phone with Rogers bundling in cute little Radio on Demand and Video features that are proprietary by nature.

Simple and uncomplicated data packages + native and web 2.0 apps = Internet freedom :clap:


----------



## Meleemark (Mar 3, 2007)

emalen said:


> It's embarassing and depressing that here we are debating over 5 and 10 mb packages for 10 bucks when our friends to the south are getting 20 bucks a month unlimited.
> 
> In two weeks, I've virtually reached 10mb after barely using, and often accidently using data on my iPhone.
> 
> until data becomes unlimited at a reasonable price, the iPhone in Canada will always be slightly crippled.


You've missed the point I've been trying to make, with the promo you get 3 months of *unlimited * data, just like our friends south of the border.


----------



## Meleemark (Mar 3, 2007)

zlinger said:


> I called back a second time to get more info. You are correct about being able to change plans at any time for no fee. But there is a catch. To get the 'Vision' promo plan, you also need to subscribe to the Vi$ion Value Pack for $25... and then you get the 10MB discounted to $5.


There is no catch, you just haven't been firm enough. Tell the rep you want the 5 dollar Vision plan, and you'd like the 3 months unlimited. End of story.


----------



## zlinger (Aug 28, 2007)

Long battle with Roger$ and no luck. They would not add to a 604-Vancouver number.. Only available for Torontonians. They DGAF even though I travel between YVR & YYZ... and was ok with the slower service and lack of features outside GTA. FU Ted.


----------



## Bulldogge (Sep 12, 2007)

zlinger said:


> I'm still unclear... so this VISION or NAVIGATE bundle will allow me to check email on my iPhone (two accounts POP gmail, and IMAP .mac account), and use safari, and the weather widget. If so, then why would someone get the EDGE plan?
> 
> To then setup on the iPhone it is Settings->General->Network->EDGE (APN=,Username=,Password=). When in WiFi zone, that overrides wireless data. If someone has it actually working, please advise.
> 
> I can afford the $10 for now, but $25 is outrageous, and we need a more less flat rate plan. All iPhone & iPaq cell users need to start a petition calling for Rogers to bring affordable data to consumers...


This will work with rogers
APN -internet.com
username - wapuser1
password - wap


----------



## retrocactus (Jun 17, 2003)

Bulldogge said:


> This will work with rogers
> APN -internet.com
> username - wapuser1
> password - wap


You don't need the username/password - just internet.com


----------



## mactogog4 (Jan 20, 2006)

*Thanks you all !*

I just wanted to thank you all for the info !

I called rogers and yah its seems that the $5 for 5mb and $10 for 10mb is valid !

They were charging me $7 for 1mb before :-( Anyhow I gave them a piece of my mind !

Thanks again !


----------



## HowEver (Jan 11, 2005)

.


----------



## davekilljoy (Sep 21, 2007)

I just called a CSR, said I couldn't add the $5 Vision plan because I didn't have the Vision phone registered to my account...so I went online added it manually through the Rogers website myself, and called back just to verify I got the 3months Unlimited Data, and voila! Worked for me.

Just to be sure though, I will call back in a few days.


----------



## milhaus (Jun 1, 2004)

davekilljoy said:


> I just called a CSR, said I couldn't add the $5 Vision plan because I didn't have the Vision phone registered to my account...so I went online added it manually through the Rogers website myself, and called back just to verify I got the 3months Unlimited Data, and voila! Worked for me.
> 
> Just to be sure though, I will call back in a few days.


Can you tell me or give me a link to the $5 Vision plan. I don't see it on the online site, only the $10 for 10MB plan . . .


----------



## davekilljoy (Sep 21, 2007)

I saw it on Login -> Manage My Rogers Services -> Manage My Wireless Services -> Should be in there somwhere near the bottom.


----------



## HowEver (Jan 11, 2005)

.


----------



## davekilljoy (Sep 21, 2007)

So does this mean if we go on any site through Safari etc...this plan does not apply (because it states its only for WAP)?


----------



## TheDirtyOne (Sep 5, 2007)

davekilljoy said:


> So does this mean if we go on any site through Safari etc...this plan does not apply (because it states its only for WAP)?


Yes, it will still work. I think it's only refering to 10MB of downloads thru the "browser" only. Replace WAP with BROWSER if it makes it easier to understand.


----------



## zlinger (Aug 28, 2007)

TheDirtyOne said:


> Yes, it will still work. I think it's only refering to 10MB of downloads thru the "browser" only. Replace WAP with BROWSER if it makes it easier to understand.


So what are the settings to use with Rogers Vision or Mobile Browser services? General->Network->EDGE (APN, Username, Password)?


----------



## Meleemark (Mar 3, 2007)

zlinger said:


> So what are the settings to use with Rogers Vision or Mobile Browser services? General->Network->EDGE (APN, Username, Password)?


APN: internet.com

Leave the username and password field blank.


----------



## zlinger (Aug 28, 2007)

Thanks for the info. I also assume that Usage stats are collected too ("EDGE Network Data")? I know of someone who got a $400 data bill for not understanding their data package and how to track data sent/received.


----------



## ericlewis91 (Jul 12, 2007)

*so*

if i add this visio thing to my existing plan and get 10mb for 5bucks...

then i get the first 3 months unlimitted? is that right


----------



## HowEver (Jan 11, 2005)

.


----------



## groov2485 (Sep 26, 2007)

Is it just me, or is 10mb an incredibly lame amount? That's maybe 20 websites before you're over that.

Why does Rogers have to be a pain?!


----------



## G-Mo (Sep 26, 2007)

ericlewis91 said:


> this 10mb navigate internet plan works for the iPhone? and there wont be other charges?
> 
> 
> i plan on getting it just incase i press stocks, or internet by mistake and then i dont have to worry about expensive charges....
> ...


If you don't plan on using ANY of the data services over EDGE (i.e. your cell phone carrier) you can just ask Rogers to block data activity on your plan so even if you do hit the internet or stocks or whatever by mistake it won't connect and you won't be charged.

Data access over wi-fi will still work!


----------



## Anatomy (Sep 20, 2007)

I killed my data plan and signed up for the 10MB wireless essential but now I can't connect to EDGE. Is there some reason they would have blocked it on me??


----------



## Anatomy (Sep 20, 2007)

never mind; it came back after a reboot


----------



## G-Mo (Sep 26, 2007)

*FIDO to follow... ???*

I emailed FIDO the other day basically asking if they were planning on matching Rogers data rates, since Rogers are offering 10MB for $10 it seemed crazy to pay FIDO $25 for 3MB... here is the reply I got:



> Although Rogers Wireless and Fido are part of the same company, we will continue to remain two seperate brands since each caters to a distinct customer base. As such, price schemes may vary between the two.
> 
> We understand your displeasure in regard to the pricing of our data options. However, we invite you to keep an eye on fido.ca in the coming weeks for announcements on this subject.


Hopefully they are planning to match or at least give MORE MB for your money... ??


----------



## HowEver (Jan 11, 2005)

.


----------



## zlinger (Aug 28, 2007)

Perhaps within the coming weeks we are going to see a major announcement that reasonable data plans ($20-30 for "unlimited" data) will now be offered in Canada. It would be interesting to crunch the numbers to determine what the increased revenue would be. 

Once this occurs, they can add my name to the list. For now, I'm fine with my $37 per month plan (200 daytime, 100 long distance, unlimited evenings/weekend 6pm, voicemail/3-way, 125 txt out, 2500 txt in), and picking up free WiFi signals for the data.


----------



## jackyk (Jun 22, 2005)

does anyone use this $10 plan right now? how do you find it? go over usage quick? or do you just check email?

also, can you check from your phone how much data you've used?


----------



## G-Mo (Sep 26, 2007)

jackyk said:


> does anyone use this $10 plan right now? how do you find it? go over usage quick? or do you just check email?
> 
> also, can you check from your phone how much data you've used?


Settings - Usage tells you how much data you have used...


----------



## htdub (Sep 11, 2007)

jackyk said:


> does anyone use this $10 plan right now? how do you find it? go over usage quick? or do you just check email?
> 
> also, can you check from your phone how much data you've used?


You'll go thru 10mb pretty easily just checking emails. It get's very very expensive after 10mb.

$65 for 1gig is the way to go for now with the iPhone on rogers. I'm a heavy user iphone user, the last month, I used 325mb.


----------



## emalen (Oct 10, 2004)

the trick to not spending a billion with rogers Data plans are simple.

Get the 10mb for 10 bucks.

Don't use the mail app that comes with the iphone.

After realizing i'd go through a meg just downloading all my emails, I switched the safari.

I now get my email through gmail and the gmail app uses very little data on safari.

I've never gone over my 10 dollar monthy fee.

That said, I don't surf online for fun, as I know it's just going to cost me in the end.


----------



## jackyk (Jun 22, 2005)

Thanks for the tips.

Is the data usage in iphone settings accurate for billing purposes? And is it a combination of sent and received data? Or just received? Originally, I had meant is there a way to call 611 or something to see how much data's been used.

emalen, ever try using maps?


----------



## ipodjon120 (Sep 21, 2007)

So I went into Rogers in my city today and they gave me some story that using the $10 for 10MB on an iPhone is gaming the system because you are using a plan that is meant for the "go am" APN and using that plan with the "internet.com" APN is tricking the system into working with your phone. He said that some people have been caught by the system and have been charged with insane amounts for using the internet.com APN for a data plan that is meant for a different kind of APN. Is this all BS?


----------



## emalen (Oct 10, 2004)

jackyk,

i haven't used maps alot, but my recollection is that they don't use a lot of data. The usage is very accurate, and virtually matched my rogers bill.

Daniel


----------



## HowEver (Jan 11, 2005)

.


----------



## guye (Apr 28, 2004)

Like many others on this thread I contacted FIDO numerous times (even e-mailed then a Canadian Data plan/$ comparison chart to show them how retarded and outrageous their data plan (compared even to local competition) is and I got the standard reply. Just for fun I resend them a complaint on the subject every week and call *611 with a vocal complaint once a week.... Who knows maybe after a while they will grow tired of my complaints and do something. BTW the $10.00 for 10MB started with Virgin in Canada!


----------

